# Radiology modifiers



## tachey (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

If the same physican performs three exact same radiology exams on the same day.  What modifier would I use for the third exam?

Exam one: Modifier 76
Exam two: No Modier
Exam three: ?


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 16, 2009)

exam one:  no modifier
exam 2: 76
exam 3: 76


----------

